# Sorry John Deere, I'm calling Bull



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Not likely.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Did he say 50 hp? Not enough weight for that much hp. I will say, I have been impressed with what my kaw mule will do.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Pulling out a one wheel pick up with a 4 wheel utv is very doable if the truck is not high centered.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

plugger said:


> Pulling out a one wheel pick up with a 4 wheel utv is very doable if the truck is not high centered.


I've pulled out my Bro's Toyota with my Rhino.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

That XUV gator is an impressive rig


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I pulled a non running f150 into my barn in the winter with my honda big red three wheeler with snow on the ground


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

The horse power isn't a problem. 50 horse is plenty. I would think the traction might be an issue.


----------

